
Mark Zuckerberg used failed login attempts to hack user emails - osrec
https://www.businessinsider.com/henry-blodget-okay-but-youve-got-to-admit-the-way-mark-zuckerberg-hacked-into-those-email-accounts-was-pretty-darn-cool-2010-3
======
xt00
The tone of the article is sort of being in awe that mark zuckerberg
essentially had some scheme within early Facebook logs / code / database to
save failed password attempt data and he just as a stroke of apparent genius
decided to use those passwords to login to those peoples accounts. It’s like
saying he stole the janitors key ring and he tried all the keys until the door
opened.. pure. Genius.

------
posedge
There is absolutely nothing "cool" about what he did or how he did it.

